# Plowing Costs On North East (North Shore Mass)



## Skid7c (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I currently just picked up plowing. i live on the north shore Massachusetts. i was wondering what the average cost was per driveway plowing, and after how much snow do you plow and how it is charged. i was thinking like $35 for 1-2 car driveways and $40 for anything bigger. and i heard you plow every 3-5 inches?? i was just wondering how these numbers match up, Thanks


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

You sound like you are in the ball park. I try to get 35 for my resi's but some smaller ones I do for 25. Plow at 2 inches or so. When there is more than 6 inches, I add ten bucks.


----------



## Skid7c (Oct 18, 2009)

i thought so but i here people saying they are paying 20-25 bucks per storm....i was told going rate is 30-40 bucks and you plow by inch....so i figured i would see what others are getting and figure out then....i no this is a competitive job and bad economy...but i made the choice to buy the plow this year...lol...thanks


----------

